# How to be successful in finding a job in Software testing



## toughnetguys (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have joined this forum only today. I have just started with my 189 processing (lodged my ACS application on 1st Feb) and I think it will be October'13 by the time I receive my PR.

I request the experienced expats to give some advice on what I can do to prepare myself and be ready to face the job interviews once I get my PR. Though I am applying in the "Software Engineer" category, I am more interested in a job in Software testing. I hold an "ISTQB Advanced Test Manager" certification, and have 4.5 years of experience in Software testing. 

Some questions I have got on top of my mind are:
1) Which Australian states have bigger job market for Software Testing?
2) What are the Software testing tools in demand?
3) How are the opportunities for manual testing?
4) What is the average pay for a software test analyst with 5 years of experience?
5) Is ISTQB certification recognized in Australia? Or is there any other software testing certification that is more widely accepted in Australia?
6) What are the job sites I need to follow closely?


Thanks.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

toughnetguys said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have joined this forum only today. I have just started with my 189 processing (lodged my ACS application on 1st Feb) and I think it will be October'13 by the time I receive my PR.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Are you sure your everyday responsibilities match the ones listed for a Software Engineer? I have read about people from automation testing background applying for a Software Engineer skill code. But I haven't seen cases where manual testers have been assessed as a Software Engineer when there is a seperate skill code called "Software Tester".

Anyways, to answer your questions:

1) Sydney followed by Melbourne.
2) In Sydney it's QTP while in Melbourne it's Selenium. Peformance testing is also very much in demand here.
3) I have seen quite a good number of Manual testing opportunities advertised last year. A good number of job opportunities get advertised for manual testing from a domain perspective. For example, a Test Analyst with banking experience or a Tester with Superannuation experience. But there are companies who are just after experienced testers and don't worry about the domain expertise as they can train you later.
4) It's a tough question to answer as each location has it's own pay scale.
5) ISTQB is very much recognised in OZ. Almost all the jobs advertised have a requirement of ISTQB Certified tester.
6) SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site tops the list. There are many other job sites like snipey, mycareer, careerone, jobserve etc.

Hope this helps.

Good luck with the visa process.


----------



## toughnetguys (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for your reply CoolSnake. 

I have a total of 8.5 years of experience and its spread over Business Analysis, Solution Design, Software testing, Incident Management and Application support. So my agent advised that my responsibilites perfectly fit for the "Software Engineer" category and I agreed after giving it a thought.


----------



## richardlee1 (Apr 15, 2014)

*On Path Testing*

Software Testing has a great role in computer testing and surely a good decision if one is interested in getting a job in this field.now days every major company is hiring software tester in order to check errors with in a software while they are in their developing phase.


----------

